# disabling firewall in router



## kevin_vnbrn (Sep 11, 2005)

ok i have a linksys network everywhere 4-port router and im trying to host game servers and use wolfrat but the firewall in the router keeps blocking me from connecting to wolfrat and i dont know how to either shutdown the firewall or allow wolf rat to connect any help would be great oh if it helps i have to connect to ip web adress to set up the router but not sure what im looking for if someone could tell me what to shut down or change plz do.thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since 90% of the firewall in any SOHO router is the NAT layer, that's not going to happen. :smile:

You can put one machine in the DMZ, which exposes it directly to the Internet. I'd make sure it's protected sufficiently, because it's a bad world out there without protection. :grin:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

it is also sometimes possible to construct a port forwarding table, depending on how many ports your game needs.

for example, for a long long time i was DMZ'ed so i could play mech3, because mech3 needed more than 300 ports open, and i wasn't able to open that many.

well it turns out, in the routers' setup, there is a page called, "special client filtering" and in there, it has an option to open tunnels, for many different games.

turns out, opening the 300+ ports i needed, was as easy as pulling the "msn gaming zone" down in the little menu, and clicking ok.

let me see real fast if i can find a list of the ports your game is trying to use.

EDIT: ok, i was not so successful.
in fact, i can't even get google to tell me exactly what wolfrat is. is it a game, or is it a tool for a game?

i noticed people mentioning a forward for port 40,000 fixing their issues. some people mentioned ports 4000 and 4001 but i'm not positive those people needed to.


go into your router's config and tell it to forward ports 4000, 4001, and 40000, and let us know what you get.


----------



## shawnwilliams (Jan 4, 2005)

you can enter linksys interface on 192.0.0.1 and turn off NAT firewall. Or you are using a dsl modem in front of the router - you may have to try double natting. You will have to bridge your dsl modem. Then you will have to configure your router in ppp mode with user name and password - this usually helps when there is a firewall problem in router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you turn off the NAT layer (if possible), you have a router with the capability to connect one machine. :smile: NAT is the translation layer that allows multiple machines to connect to a single public IP address.


----------



## kevin_vnbrn (Sep 11, 2005)

*sorry i ahvnt been on in awile*

awsome thanks guys i got it to work based on your help exelent you guys rule


----------

